# Padded Jersey's



## clemsondds (Oct 17, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone knows if there are such things as padded jerseys? I'm not looking for anything like motocross, but just something that gives a little padding to the back and other vital areas. I hadn't seen anything out there...just a thought. 
thanks


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Six Six One does some lightweight stuff.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

+1 on 661, also if you can still find one in some Spyder outlet, the Armour with D3O is pretty good, very flexible and lightweight. If you can get one it would be really cheap.


----------



## ForrestJones (May 25, 2009)

*Backpack*

If you are looking to protect your spine, you can wear a hydration pack instead.

As a bonus, you get water, and space for tools and stuff.


----------



## clemsondds (Oct 17, 2010)

ForrestJones said:


> If you are looking to protect your spine, you can wear a hydration pack instead.
> 
> As a bonus, you get water, and space for tools and stuff.


Yeh I will definitely be wearing on of those. I am interested in trying to protect my collarbone and sholders if possible. But I don't want anything too bulky.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Most shoulder and collar bone injuries are from some other point of impact - people trying to stop themselves with their hands and breaking a bone or dislocating their shoulder.

Not much you can do about that, once you're already going down the wrong way. I've always had good luck with tucking and rolling when I go down hard, which I think has to do with having learned to do somersaults and shoulder rolls in other contexts, and having practiced them a lot.


----------



## bbense (May 5, 2010)

mimi1885 said:


> +1 on 661, also if you can still find one in some Spyder outlet, the Armour with D3O is pretty good, very flexible and lightweight. If you can get one it would be really cheap.


Even 50% off isn't all that cheap. I have that shirt, I bought it after separating my shoulder after crashing high sided in a ski race. I think it's mostly mental piece of mind. I'm not sure how much real protection it would provide in the kind of full on shoulder crash that caused my injury, but it's great for banging gates while ski racing and does provide good elbow/forearm protection for minor buffs. You don't notice that you're wearing it at all.

POC makes something similar

https://www.xsportsprotective.com/poc-spine-vpd-tee-body-armor-2010.html

_ Booker C. Bense


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

bbense said:


> Even 50% off isn't all that cheap. I have that shirt, I bought it after separating my shoulder after crashing high sided in a ski race. I think it's mostly mental piece of mind. I'm not sure how much real protection it would provide in the kind of full on shoulder crash that caused my injury, but it's great for banging gates while ski racing and does provide good elbow/forearm protection for minor buffs. You don't notice that you're wearing it at all.
> 
> POC makes something similar
> 
> ...


Don't know about you but I paid 60 forget the ridiculous retail at 350. It's cheaper than my Oakley Jersey:thumbsup: I used it at my bike clinics, it protect me just fine, as I fell of the bikes many times trying new things. You are also right about the mental side, you can commit more and relax more as well since you know you have less chance of breaking bones. :thumbsup:


----------



## bbense (May 5, 2010)

mimi1885 said:


> Don't know about you but I paid 60 forget the ridiculous retail at 350. It's cheaper than my Oakley Jersey:thumbsup: I used it at my bike clinics, it protect me just fine, as I fell of the bikes many times trying new things. You are also right about the mental side, you can commit more and relax more as well since you know you have less chance of breaking bones. :thumbsup:


If they could sell those at $60, I think everyone and his dog would be wearing them. Even w/o the pads it's a pretty nice jersey with tough fabric in the right spots. I paid $150 and had to search pretty hard to find the shirt at all.

Also, you can get 661 XC Lite Elbow pads with the same d3o stuff pretty cheap right now, see the front page of this site. Those are really nice as well and for MTB cushioning the elbow can help save the shoulder to some extend since the elbow is often the point of contact.

- Booker C. Bense


----------



## bcdale (Jun 26, 2010)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm.....

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=661849

And POC is crap. If you want to spend 300, go with Knox. CE certified.


----------

